# Connecticut Announces 2009 Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Connecticut Sun will play its first game of 2009 against its last opponent of 2008, hosting the New York Liberty in the first of three preseason games on May 22nd at 7 p.m.Connecticut will also make a preseason visit to Atlanta for a 7:30 p.m. game on May 27th before finishing its exhibition schedule by hosting the Los Angeles Sparks at Mohegan Sun Arena on May 31st at 3 p.m.
"Connecticut and New York are natural rivals, so we are really excited to give the fans of both teams an additional opportunity to see the Liberty and Sun play in 2009," said Connecticut Sun General Manager Chris Sienko, who also noted the special significance of having the Sparks make an extra visit to Mohegan Sun Arena. "With the recent announcement that Lisa Leslie is retiring after this year, I'm sure the fans here in Connecticut, who are so knowledgeable about the women's game, can appreciate having a second chance to see an all-time great player like Lisa."
The Liberty eliminated Connecticut from the 2008 WNBA Playoffs in a hard-fought three-game series last September. New York and Connecticut are expected to be Eastern Conference playoff contenders again in 2009.
The Sun tip off their seventh season at Mohegan Sun Arena on June 6th with a 4 p.m. game against the Washington Mystics. Season tickets and mini-plans are on sale now and can be reserved by calling a Sun Ticket Representative at 1.877.SUN.TIXX (786-8499) or by visiting www.connecticutsun.com.


----------

